# ASUS VG248QE Einstellungen



## xilence000 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand warum ich bin beim VG248QE die Einstellungen : Schärfe,Kontrollen und ASCR nicht einstellen kann ?

Alle Optionen sind bei mir ausgegraut und man kann sie nicht verstellen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. April 2014)

Du mußt anstatt des "Standard-Mode" einen anderen wählen.
Siehe Anleitung (Englische Version) Seite 3-1 ganz unten


----------



## BinGo2010 (15. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich würde das Thema Einstellungen gern noch mal aufgreifen. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit den ASUS geholt. Aber so 100%ig zufrieden mit dem Bild bin ich nicht. 

Standart/ Spiele-Modus:
Generell sind der Standard-Mode (kann man auch nicht alles einstellen) und auch der Spiele Mode nicht wirlich zu gebrauchen. 
In beiden Modi sind bei Spielen so eine Art Nebel/ Schleier, die mich tierisch nerven. Diese sind nur weg, wenn man auf Theater oder Landschaftsmodus umstellt. 

Landschaftsmodus:
Das Problem am Landschaftsmodus ist, dass BF4 und Titanfall dann so pixelig wirkt. 

Theater-Modus:
Der Modus hat keine Schleierbildung und wirkt nicht Pixelig. Die Farben muss man dann einstellen *ABER*

Mein Problem ist, dass ich es nicht schaffe ein "Perfektes" Bild hinzubekommen. 

Habt ihr Tipps und Einstellungen für mich, die mich da unterstützen und ich mich im Prizip an euch orientieren kann? 

Habt ihr evtl. die selben Erfahrung gemacht oder benutzt ihr doch den Spiele-Modus und wenn ja mit welchen Einstellungen? 

Wäre Dankbar für Unterstützung. 

Gruß
BinGo


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2014)

Für meinen LG gab es damals einen treiber (relativ unwichtig) + verschiedene Bilder zum Einrichten. Mit diesen habe ich eine gute Einstellung hinbekommen.
Kannst auch mal hier schauen --> Google-Ergebnis für http://www.chip.de/ii/1/3/9/0/9/4/5/1/170173114_453ea16c25-9e23a22db855b409.jpg
Da gehts um Fernseher, aber die Farbeinstellungsproblematik ist die gleiche.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. April 2014)

Einfach mal n ICC Profil probieren:

Asus VG248QE 144hz 3D Vision 2: The Official Thread - [H]ard|Forum
ASUS VG248QE Review - PC Monitors
ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database

Beim Review von PC Monitors findest Du auch Einstellungen für den Theatermodus. Nutze aktuell das ICC Profil von NCX für den 144hz Modus. Zum BF4 daddeln den Spielmodus mit folgenden Einstellungen:

Helligkeit: 40
Kontrast: 50
Sättigung: 50
Farbtemperatur: Anwendermodus siehe NCX
Schärfe: 50
Trace Free: 40
ASCR: Aus

Einfach mal ausprobieren, und am besten Feedback geben ob Du gute Einstellungen finden konntest .

Die Einstellungen von Svethardware find ich auch sehr gelungen.

MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## BinGo2010 (16. April 2014)

Hi Jungs, 

danke, werde heute Abend oder Morgen die Einstellungen probieren. Mus immer auf meine bessere Hälfte warten, ob das heute OK wäre  

Melde mich dann wieder.

@ Sensitive: 
Ich habe 2 Profile heruntergeladen aber lich kann nicht sagen, was das für Profile sind. 
*144hz Settings​*

144hz Settings:
Brightness: 24
Contrast: 60
Red: 100
Green: 95
Blue: 84
Trace Free: 40

ICC Profile:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ls...4hzVG248QE.icm

ICC Profile Installation Instructions

OK, die Datei, die ich dort im Forum finde ich für den Standard-Modus. Leider nicht der Theater oder Landschaft-Modus. Habe ich den übersehen? Hast Du eine Seite, wo ich den finde?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. April 2014)

Einstellungen für den Theatermodus:

Splendid= Theater Mode Sharpness= 40 (eliminates some minor fringing on text – also use ClearType)
 Brightness= 54 (according to preferences and lighting)
 Contrast= 43 (default contrast in this preset gives major shade crushing)
 Color Temp= User Mode
Red= 100
Green= 95
Blue= 93

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

Ansonsten musst Du dich mit dem Standard Modus vergnügen, da alle ICC Profile in diesem Modus kalibriert worden sind.


----------

